# Livebox et wifi sur iMac



## boulifb (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Après recherche, j'essaye en vain de connecter un iMac sur la livebox en Wifi.

La livebox est sur un PC sous Windows XP et est directement connectée dessus via un câble ethernet.

L'idée est que l'iMac se connecte sur la LiveBox en Wifi. Mais je n'y arrive vraiment pas.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce cas de figure et sait-il comment configurer la livebox et l'iMac pour que tout marche en WiFi en réseau privé???

Au final, le PC et le mac se voient sur le réseau. Le PC est branché en ethernet sur la livebox et l'iMac accède à la livebox en Wifi...

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## stefdefrejus (9 Juin 2007)

Salut,

Alors très simplement, le plus galère est d'associer la LiveBox et l'iMac. 

Ce que tu peux faire pour te simplifier la tâche :

Depuis le PC tu te connectes à l'adresse http://192.168.1.1

Ensuite tu cliques dans la barre de menu en haut sur "Réseau sans fil", puis sur "Editer la liste MAC".

De là tu vas rentrer l'adresse MAC de la carte Airport de ton iMac (<préférences Sytème => Réseau => Airport : il s'agit de l'identifiant Airport). Cette adresse se présente sous la forme xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Tu appliques puis enregistres les modifications dans la Livebox.

De là, tu sélectionnes le réseau Wifi de ta Livebox sur l' iMac, puis tu rentres la clé WEP. Attention il faut sélectionner dans le type de cryptage "clé hexadécimale"

Si ça ne fonctionnes pas, une astuce consiste (toujours dans l'interface de configuration de la Livebox => Réseau sans fil) à changer le cryptage WEP en WPA. Un des avantages du WPA est que tu peux choisir ton mot de passe entre 8 et 63 caractères. Je te conseille de mélanger lettres et chiffres.

Bon courage.

Stef


----------



## boulifb (9 Juin 2007)

Ok, merci.
Je suis chez moi. 
Comme je retourne chez mes parents ce soir, j'essayerais cela.
Je te dirais quoi d'taleur 

fred.

NB: J'aurais p&#251; chercher encore longtemps... Fallait le savoir!


----------



## boulifb (9 Juin 2007)

je n'y suis finallement pas arrivé.
Mes parents ont la LiveBox Pro.

Visiblement, configurer une LiveBox Pro est hors de mes compétences...


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Juin 2007)

A partir du moment ou le wifi est activ&#233; sur la Box , Normalement le Mac repere le reseau&#8230; j'ai jamais eu besoin d'associer quoi que ce soit&#8230;  J'ai juste detecter le reseau, & je me suis connect&#233;&#8230;   

Suffit que tu clique sur le reseau & que tu entre la cl&#233; de securit&#233; Wifi&#8230; & Normalement l'iMac devrais se connecter&#8230;  (enfin j'ai jamais du faire plus que ca&#8230


----------



## robdumchap (10 Juin 2007)

Chez moi (Imac et Livebox), il a falut que je change de clef wep pour pouvoir connecté l'Imac de mes parrent a notre Livebox


----------



## twice (15 Juin 2007)

Après un mois de recherche je tombe sur un problème similaire.

J'ai fais exactement ce qui a était dit sur le topic , avant de l'avoir lu , malheureusement je ne suis toujours pas connecté.
J'ai une erreur. Je ne comprens pas , j'ai fais les bon régléges enfin le seul, rentré l'adresse MAC seulement à côté il y a marqué indisponible en rouge.

La livebox est une sagem, connecté en ethernet sur le pc et moi j'arrive avec mon macbook mais il ne se connecte pas, pourtant il repère bien la livebox.

De plus, chez moi livebox branché sur imac en ethernet et avec ce même macbook je n'ai pas galéré de la sorte, j'ai cliqué sur li'cone de airport en haut à droite chez cliqué sur ma livebox rentré la clé wep, redémarrer la livebox et hop sur internet.

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## desertea (15 Juin 2007)

Bizarre tous ces probl&#232;mes ?? 

J'ai un PC un iMac et un Macbook le tout en wifi sur ma Livebox. Pour la config, y'a rien &#224; faire !!
C'est quoi ces histoires d'adresses MAC &#224; saisir ???

1 s'assurer que le wifi est activ&#233; sur ton imac et &#233;videmment sur la livebox.
Tu as le sigle airport dans la barre en haut &#224; droite sur ton bureau. Tu cliques dessus, et normalement il doit d&#233;tecter ta Livebox, tu dois voir son nom appara&#238;tre.
Si c'est la cas, il suffit de cliquer sur son nom pour te connecter.

Attention si le r&#233;seau est prot&#233;g&#233;, lors de la premi&#232;re connection tu dois mettre ta Livebox en association (un bouton &#224; presser, regarder la notice) 
Il suffit ensuite de saisir la cl&#233; (128 bit) et roulez jeunesse !!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juin 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Attention si le r&#233;seau est prot&#233;g&#233;, lors de la premi&#232;re connection tu dois mettre ta Livebox en association (un bouton &#224; presser, regarder la notice)



Sur la Live Box, c'est justement cette op&#233;ration d'association qui ouvre le r&#233;seau pendant un temps d&#233;termin&#233;, rep&#232;re les Mac Adress pr&#234;tes &#224; se connecter et les inscrit dans ses listes. C'est facile &#224; v&#233;rifier en trouvant la liste des p&#233;riph&#233;riques associ&#233;s sur la page d'administration de la LB. Je ne sais plus exactement o&#249; car j'ai abandonn&#233; Orange depuis quelques semaines.


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juin 2007)

twice a dit:


> Après un mois de recherche je tombe sur un problème similaire.
> 
> J'ai fais exactement ce qui a était dit sur le topic , avant de l'avoir lu , malheureusement je ne suis toujours pas connecté.
> J'ai une erreur. Je ne comprens pas , j'ai fais les bon régléges enfin le seul, rentré l'adresse MAC seulement à côté il y a marqué indisponible en rouge.
> ...



Le redémarrage de la LB provoque automatiquement une association (led rouge de gauche qui clignote) et reconnaît ainsi le nouvel ordinateur.


----------



## twice (15 Juin 2007)

J'ai tout vérifier et çà à l'air ok, seulement la livebox est une sagem et moi j'ai une inventel et les bouton ne sont pas pareil. j'ai rst ou reg, j'ai déjà reset la livebox pour quelle prenne mon mac en compte mais rien. est ce que reg viens de register?

Une fois appuyer sur register je clique sur l'icone d'airport et rentre la clé wep?

si c'est la cas j'ai toujours l'erreur.
Je sais que normalement c'est plus simple tout comme je l'ai fait avec ma livebox brancher sur l'imac. mais c'est une autre histoire que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.


----------



## twice (15 Juin 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Le redémarrage de la LB provoque automatiquement une association (led rouge de gauche qui clignote) et reconnaît ainsi le nouvel ordinateur.


certes elle me reconnait puisque mon adrresse MAC est dans les paramètres de la livebox, mais il y a marqué indisponible en rouge à côté je ne sais pourquoi.
Et l'erreur que j'ai je ne sais pas d'où elle provient puisque j'ai exactement fais ce qui es citer dans le topic.


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juin 2007)

twice a dit:


> J'ai tout v&#233;rifier et &#231;&#224; &#224; l'air ok, seulement la livebox est une sagem et moi j'ai une inventel et les bouton ne sont pas pareil. j'ai rst ou reg, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; reset la livebox pour quelle prenne mon mac en compte mais rien. est ce que reg viens de register?
> 
> Une fois appuyer sur register je clique sur l'icone d'airport et rentre la cl&#233; wep?
> 
> ...



Si tu es sur une cl&#233; WEP cot&#233; LB (ce que je ne conseille pas : WPA personnel est bien plus s&#233;curis&#233, il me semble que cot&#233; Mac, il faut choisir cl&#233; WEP Hexad&#233;cimale.


----------



## twice (15 Juin 2007)

quand je choisi héxadécimale il me met pas le bouton ok, il reste toujours grisatre.
snif!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juin 2007)

twice a dit:


> quand je choisi héxadécimale il me met pas le bouton ok, il reste toujours grisatre.
> snif!!



Désolé je ne peux pas faire plus, je n'ai pas de LB sous la main.


----------



## desertea (15 Juin 2007)

Tu trouveras  la solution à ton problème à cette adresse :

http://www.livebox.asso.fr/site/


----------



## twice (17 Juin 2007)

tu parles de celui là?
http://www.livebox.asso.fr/site/content/view/200/2/


----------



## twice (18 Juin 2007)

tu parles de celui l&#224;?
http://www.livebox.asso.fr/site/content/view/200/2/

Je pense que ce n'est pas &#231;&#224;. Il s'agit d'ajouter le plus de livebox &#224; un pc hors moi je suis avec un mac.
Je n'ai toujours pas trouver de solution.

J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; cr&#233;e une connexion non s&#233;curis&#233;e sans fil d'ordinateur &#224; ordinateur. depuis les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes, seulement la voyant est orange, donc pas au top.
Est ce que je suis r&#233;ellement reconnu par la livebox, quel r&#233;glages dois je faire pour arranger la connexion?


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juin 2007)

twice a dit:


> tu parles de celui là?
> http://www.livebox.asso.fr/site/content/view/200/2/
> 
> Je pense que ce n'est pas çà. Il s'agit d'ajouter le plus de livebox à un pc hors moi je suis avec un mac.
> ...




Si le voyant est orange, c'est que tu est connecté à la LB mais que tu n'arrive pas jusqu'à Internet. Les réglages suivants sont ceux qui marchent chez moi. Le réseau WIFI utilisé est Limperstberg (erick est un réseau de rechange en cas de dysfonctionnement de la box).


----------



## twice (18 Juin 2007)

Merci pour ces captures mais je ne peux rentrer les informations dans TCP/IP, il me semble que çà doit se faire tout seul quand le lien est fait.

De plus j'ai essayé avec l'assistant et quand je sélectionne le réseau il me dit que se réseau a un mot de passe. J'ai tout les mot de passe de mon collègues et aucun ne marche, je ne comprend pas.

Pour la bouton orange çà c'est fait avec le réseaux d'ordinateur avec ordinateur.

:rose::rose:


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juin 2007)

twice a dit:


> Merci pour ces captures mais je ne peux rentrer les informations dans TCP/IP, il me semble que &#231;&#224; doit se faire tout seul quand le lien est fait.
> 
> De plus j'ai essay&#233; avec l'assistant et quand je s&#233;lectionne le r&#233;seau il me dit que se r&#233;seau a un mot de passe. J'ai tout les mot de passe de mon coll&#232;gues et aucun ne marche, je ne comprend pas.
> 
> ...



Dans l'onglet TCP/IP, tu dois saisir "Via DHCP" et surtout v&#233;rifier que ton adresse IP est bien du m&#234;me range que celle de la Live Box.


----------



## twice (18 Juin 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> "Via DHCP"


Ne me permets pas de configurer l'ip et le sous réseau, tout est gris


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juin 2007)

twice a dit:


> Ne me permets pas de configurer l'ip et le sous r&#233;seau, tout est gris



Normal puisque c'est la LB qui doit distribuer les adresses IP mais as tu bien l'adresse de la LB devant le routeur ? Et &#224; adresse IP, qui est celle attribu&#233;e &#224; ton micro, tu dois avoir 192.168.1.xxx. Le xxx &#233;tant variable.


----------



## twice (18 Juin 2007)

Je n'ai marqué nulle part 198.162.1.xxx sur mon mac.
Je suis tout à fais d'accord que çà devrait être marqué, mais je ne peux aucune configuration puisque tout est gris.


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juin 2007)

twice a dit:


> Je n'ai marqu&#233; nulle part 198.162.1.xxx sur mon mac.
> Je suis tout &#224; fais d'accord que &#231;&#224; devrait &#234;tre marqu&#233;, mais je ne peux aucune configuration puisque tout est gris.



Une question de base : tu es bien administrateur du syst&#232;me et le cadenas en bas &#224; gauche est bien ouvert ?

Normalement, la LB c'est 192.168.1.1 et pas 198.162.....

Eventuellement, une capture d'&#233;cran comme celle que je t'ai envoy&#233;es pourrait nous renseigner sur l'&#233;tat de ton syst&#232;me r&#233;seau.

Car, en fait, nous dire ce que tu n'as pas ce n'est pas tr&#232;s parlant, il serait plus simple de dire ce que tu as.


----------



## twice (18 Juin 2007)

Bon je reprend le problème du début.
Je possède un mac et je voudrais me brancher en wifi par sa livebox. Lui a un PC.

J'ai essayé de paramétrer comme je l'ai fais chez moi sur mon imac mais ce n'est pas pareil apparemment puisque je n'y suis pas arriver. A moins bien entendu d'une erreur de ma part.

J'aimerai mettre des captures mais comment vous les passer depuis un PC?


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juin 2007)

twice a dit:


> Bon je reprend le problème du début.
> Je possède un mac et je voudrais me brancher en wifi par sa livebox. Lui a un PC.
> 
> J'ai essayé de paramétrer comme je l'ai fais chez moi sur mon imac mais ce n'est pas pareil apparemment puisque je n'y suis pas arriver. A moins bien entendu d'une erreur de ma part.
> ...



PC : connais pas mais les pièces jointes une fois les captures faites, c'est dans les options supplémentaires de la fenêtre de Mac Generation.


----------



## twice (18 Juin 2007)

Bon bref je peux pas pour les screen shot j'ai pas internet avec le mac.

Mais c'est quoi qui bloque pour que je puisse me connecter quand je rentre la clé wep il mouline légèrement et me dis qu'il a trouvé une erreur.
Quelle erreur?
Je me rappelle plus trop les réglages qu'il faut faire au préalable mais ce n'est pas bien compliqué.
La livebox a mon identifiant airport au quel il y a marqué au début indosponible.
Pourquoi indisponible?


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juin 2007)

twice a dit:


> Bon bref je peux pas pour les screen shot j'ai pas internet avec le mac.
> 
> Mais c'est quoi qui bloque pour que je puisse me connecter quand je rentre la cl&#233; wep il mouline l&#233;g&#232;rement et me dis qu'il a trouv&#233; une erreur.
> Quelle erreur?
> ...



Le probl&#232;me c'est que tes explications ne me permettent pas de savoir ce qui bloque. Tu ne donnes aucune des r&#233;ponses aux questions pos&#233;es et aucun message d'erreur

Pour rappel  :
- Est tu administrateur du Mac ?
- Sur les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me le cadenas est il ouvert ?
- Peux tu te connecter &#224; la la page d'administration de la Live Box ?
- Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me r&#233;seau, l'adresse du routeur est elle 192.168.1.1 ?
- Quelle est l'adresse IP donn&#233;e &#224; ton Mac (toujours dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me) ?

Si tu peux te connecter &#224; la Live Box, v&#233;rifie que la fonction Routeur (distribution des adresses DHCP) est bien activ&#233;e ainsi que le WIFI.


----------



## twice (18 Juin 2007)

- Est tu administrateur du Mac ? Oui mon macbook
- Sur les préférences système le cadenas est il ouvert ?oui
- Peux tu te connecter à la la page d'administration de la Live Box ?non
- Dans les préférences système réseau, l'adresse du routeur est elle 192.168.1.1 ? pour qu'il y es une adresse il me semble qu'il faut une connexion sinon c'est parce que c'est gris et que je ne peut rien paramétrer.
- Quelle est l'adresse IP donnée à ton Mac (toujours dans les préférences système) ? L'identifiant AirPort de mon mac est: 00;17;f2;4a;08;1b, si tu veux une autre ip, je n'en ai pas.

Si tu peux te connecter à la Live Box, vérifie que la fonction Routeur (distribution des adresses DHCP) est bien activée ainsi que le WIFI.

A partir du pc, que je suis allé regardé si le wifi était activé et je ne saurai le dire car je ne l'ai pas trouvé, par cointre dans server lan  la liste des servers est vide et  d'autre part l'acces réseau distant est désactivé. Je ne sais pas si c'est utile.Pour le DHCP il me semble que c'est bon, puisque les adresse IP sont identiques à celle de la livebox et à toi aussi pour le sous réseau.


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juin 2007)

twice a dit:


> - Est tu administrateur du Mac ? Oui mon macbook
> - Sur les préférences système le cadenas est il ouvert ?oui
> - Peux tu te connecter à la la page d'administration de la Live Box ?non
> - Dans les préférences système réseau, l'adresse du routeur est elle 192.168.1.1 ? pour qu'il y es une adresse il me semble qu'il faut une connexion sinon c'est parce que c'est gris et que je ne peut rien paramétrer.
> ...



Donc, contrairement à ce que tu disais dans tes premiers posts, tu n'as pas accès au réseau WIFI.

Pour ta LB, je n'en ai plus sous la main car j'ai résilié mon contrat wanadoo depuis plusieurs semaines.

Le serveur DHCP, c'est une case à cocher mais je ne sais pas trop ou. Il faut fouiller dans le menu de la LB. Idem pour l'activation WIFI mais là je crois me rappeler que c'est dans le menu Sécurité/802-11g


----------



## tranqilou (19 Juin 2007)

as tu pensé à appuyer sur le bouton 1 derrière la livebox


----------



## robdumchap (26 Juin 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Donc, contrairement à ce que tu disais dans tes premiers posts, tu n'as pas accès au réseau WIFI.
> 
> Pour ta LB, je n'en ai plus sous la main car j'ai résilié mon contrat wanadoo depuis plusieurs semaines.
> 
> Le serveur DHCP, c'est une case à cocher mais je ne sais pas trop ou. Il faut fouiller dans le menu de la LB. Idem pour l'activation WIFI mais là je crois me rappeler que c'est dans le menu Sécurité/802-11g



Le wifi des Livebox est activé par défaut


----------



## twice (3 Juillet 2007)

@ tranquilou:

la livebox est une sagem seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration pas une inventel, les boutons dans reset et un autre.

Pour le dhcp, il y a les param&#232;tres LAN o&#249; il y a qu'une ip, celle de wanadoo et ensuite liste des entr&#233;es DHCP, avec plus d'info que la pr&#233;c&#233;dentes style d&#233;but ip fin ip passrelle et les DNS.

Pour finir dans sans fil 802.11g, il y a SSID, canal,mode, cryptage et filtrage mac et l'adresse wep de la livebox mais rien sur moi.


----------



## twice (6 Juillet 2007)

J'ai amené mon mac réparer pour un décalage de l'écran.
Je l'aurai dans quelques jours.

Merci de ne pas m'oublier:rateau:


----------



## twice (11 Octobre 2007)

Re Bonjour à tous car j'ai mon mac après un mois et demi d'attente et une entreprise de feignants!
Je reviendrais quand j'aurai internet.
A+


----------

